# How to fill this hole in travertine?



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

Have a client that wants me to repair some damage to the travertine tile in her bathroom. There’s some minor surface scratching & one large chipped area thats about 1.5” long. 

What should I use to fill the hole before blending the finish... Bondo?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Wonder if some unsanded grout in a close color would work?


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

RH said:


> Wonder if some unsanded grout in a close color would work?


I'd try this before bondo


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

A brief search brought this up:


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Got any bit of Italian plaster around? Tint it up. Maybe some gel from Golden Paints?


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

fauxlynn said:


> Got any bit of Italian plaster around? Tint it up. Maybe some gel from Golden Paints?




That was actually my first thought (cuz I do have a batch leftover that I think would match that base ground almost perfectly)....but being a bathroom n floor tile do u think that’d be sound without some type of sealer over it? 

I imagine waxing could get the sheen level consistent but I worry about longevity with cleanings?...whatcha think?


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

RH said:


> Wonder if some unsanded grout in a close color would work?




Whoa...duh! Why the h*ll didn’t that occur to me? Hahaha


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

RH said:


> A brief search brought this up: https://youtu.be/rAbnqGjTeg8



Thanx for sharing that...I didn’t even think to look! 

It seems to be similar to a dry quick lime plaster ...similar to what lynn recommended, looks like I should pick a tile up from HD n test that out to see how it holds up in wet environment


----------

